

Top five regrets of the dying - pier0
http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2012/feb/01/top-five-regrets-of-the-dying

======
ColinWright
See also:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1643239>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2615886>

The first is pretty much exactly this same story, the second was a complete
rip-off of it, and both have a lot of discussion. Again.

